# Tool post suggestions for 10" Logan ward



## Lumps (Apr 4, 2021)

I think i need an AXA for my 10".  there seems to be an incredible variance in price ranges.  I want something quality that will be a pleasure to use but not break the bank if at all possible.  I am currently a machinist student and am a little naïve to what's what with tool holders at the moment.  I would be grateful for any suggestions, education or resources.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 4, 2021)

i would concur with an AXA post for your lathe
i would suggest having a look at the Phase II or Bostar stuff.
it's import, but decent quality
a set can be had for around $150


----------



## T. J. (Apr 4, 2021)

I’ve been happy with my Phase II on mine.


----------



## Lumps (Apr 4, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback.  
Did you have to buy or make an adaptor for that?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 4, 2021)

you'll need to machine the bottom nut to fit your compound rest
they come drilled and tapped for the toolpost stud
the nut will need to be cut down to fit


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 5, 2021)

I have a Phase II on my Logan which has been fine, but more recently I've been buying Chinese toolholders
from All Industrial on eBay.  Good quality, (better than my Phase II stuff), and the prices are great. 









						All Industrial AXA Basic Lathe Tool Package  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for All Industrial AXA Basic Lathe Tool Package at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						All Industrial 5 Pack AXA #1 Quick Change Turning & Facing Lathe Tool Holders  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for All Industrial 5 Pack AXA #1 Quick Change Turning & Facing Lathe Tool Holders at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




AXA is the correct size for a 10" Logan, but be aware that 1/2" tools usually sit a little high relative to spindle centerline
on those lathes.  Just be sure to buy tools smaller than 1/2".


----------



## graham-xrf (Apr 5, 2021)

Nogoingback said:


> I have a Phase II on my Logan which has been fine, but more recently I've been buying Chinese toolholders
> from All Industrial on eBay.  Good quality, (better than my Phase II stuff), and the prices are great.
> 
> 
> ...


That is interesting! On the Dixon type toolpost I bought for my South Bend 9", which I thought to AXA size, there was sufficient adjustment range (downwards) that it could fit up to 16mm tools, and still make it to the centre axis line. SB9 is not a big lathe, surely smaller than a 10" swing Logan. Mine happened to come with a bunch of tools, from 1/4" right up to 16mm.


----------



## T. J. (Apr 5, 2021)

As stated above, you will have to machine the  T nut to fit your compound. That can be done in the lathe if you don’t have a mill. Alternatively, I or one of the other members here could probably be talked into milling it for you ;-). 

Also as stated above, you will want to use 3/8” lathe tools - you can’t adjust the tool holder low enough to get a 1/2” tool on centerline.


----------



## T. J. (Apr 5, 2021)

I should add that I have also been getting tool holders from All Industrial and they have been great. They are also about the cheapest I’ve found. Based on Nogoingback’s comment here and others on other threads, I wonder if Phase II’s quality has declined since I bought mine.


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 5, 2021)

graham-xrf said:


> That is interesting! On the Dixon type toolpost I bought for my South Bend 9", which I thought to AXA size, there was sufficient adjustment range (downwards) that it could fit up to 16mm tools, and still make it to the centre axis line. SB9 is not a big lathe, surely smaller than a 10" swing Logan. Mine happened to come with a bunch of tools, from 1/4" right up to 16mm.


The Logan compound just sits a bit higher for some reason.  I solved the problem by putting a solid plinth on the lathe
which is slightly (about .100") shorter.  It's on the lathe most of the time, and only use the compound when I need it.  It's more rigid as
well, and nicer to work around.


----------



## mickri (Apr 5, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.  We love to help people spend their money on tooling.

Since you are a machinist student why don't you make a Norman style QCTP.  Fraction of the cost and you will gain lots of experience making the post and the holders.  Lots of members on here have made them.  Not hard to make.  That's what I did.  They can be made without a mill.  All you need is a lathe and a drill.









						Norman Style QCTP
					

I have been using my Norman style QCTP and have sorted out the problems that came up through use.  Instead of placing my findings at the end of the very long thread on making it I thought that it would be better to put everything in one place.  First off you have to measure the distance from the...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Lumps (Apr 5, 2021)

Nogoingback said:


> The Logan compound just sits a bit higher for some reason.  I solved the problem by putting a solid plinth on the lathe
> which is slightly (about .100") shorter.  It's on the lathe most of the time, and only use the compound when I need it.  It's more rigid as
> well, and nicer to work around.


Forgive my ignorance, but what is a plinth and how did that help your tool holder placement?


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 6, 2021)

"Plinth" is the term some folks use to describe a solid steel or aluminum block that's used to replace the compound.  The main reason
they're used is to improve rigidity, usually on smaller lathes.  In my case, I also made the height of the block lower than the height of 
of the compound which moved the QCTP down, making it possible to use 1/2" tools.  I also like working around it: no chance
of bumping into the handle on the compound just before the last pass on a part!  This one was turned from a lump of 1144 steel.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 9, 2021)

I concur with sticking with the AXA instead of BXA and normally using 3/8" cutters.  For some reason, 1/2" tooling is more expensive than the 1/8" would justify.

One thing I will add is that starting out with only what comes with the typical set (only one 101 and one 102 holder) is not much better than the lantern type tool post.  I would recommend a minimum of five 101's and two 102's.  That way you can preset all of your commonly used cutters and really get the benefit of the quick change.  At last count, I think that I had about a dozen 101's, most with an already adjusted cutter in them.


----------



## Cavediver (Jul 12, 2022)

Bumping this one back up to the top...

Is it reasonable to use an OXA post and holders?  I have a setup from LMS with a bunch of extra holders on my existing 7x10 mini.  Having recently acquired a '41 Logan Wards, I have a bit of restoration to do and some change gears to buy.  I'd rather put the money into the gears right now and work around the smaller (but still capable?) OXA, but if that's just not a good plan I'll see about selling it all off.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 12, 2022)

Cavediver said:


> Bumping this one back up to the top...
> 
> Is it reasonable to use an OXA post and holders?  I have a setup from LMS with a bunch of extra holders on my existing 7x10 mini.  Having recently acquired a '41 Logan Wards, I have a bit of restoration to do and some change gears to buy.  I'd rather put the money into the gears right now and work around the smaller (but still capable?) OXA, but if that's just not a good plan I'll see about selling it all off.


OXA units are often made from aluminum- this is not good for rigidity
the OXA performs just ok on small lathes, but i believe you'll have better use by going AXA


----------



## Cavediver (Jul 13, 2022)

Gotcha.  I was only considering the size and what kind of plinth or platform I'd have to make.  I didn't even consider this, so thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 14, 2022)

I have often thought and sometimes said that there are only two groups of people who would insist on putting a BXA QCTP on a normal 12" or smaller lathe - those who make the mistake and admit it and those who make the mistake but won't admit it.

Also, the AXA is intended to normally use 3/8" cutters.  Most will just hold a 1/2" square one but if you insist on buying 1/2" ones, thinking that they will work better, you will just be wasting your money.  For some reason, there is usually a larger than you might expect price difference.


----------



## Jim F (Jul 14, 2022)

Cavediver said:


> Bumping this one back up to the top...
> 
> Is it reasonable to use an OXA post and holders?  I have a setup from LMS with a bunch of extra holders on my existing 7x10 mini.  Having recently acquired a '41 Logan Wards, I have a bit of restoration to do and some change gears to buy.  I'd rather put the money into the gears right now and work around the smaller (but still capable?) OXA, but if that's just not a good plan I'll see about selling it all off.


Look into having gears printed on a 3D printer.
I have a Transponding (127/100) gear printed on a 3D printer for my SB9, works fine and is quiet.


----------



## tmenyc (Jul 14, 2022)

My Logan 820 is a 10"; it also found me with only the lantern holder. MIkey recommended the PM AXA QCTP and 3//8" tool holder set, and it's never failed me. On sale now for $179, too. I've filled in with 3/8" holders from a variety of sales, usually allindustrial, since.  And yes, since I didn't have a mill, or a working lathe until the t-nut was sized correctly, someone here made it for me. 
Tim


----------



## Cavediver (Jul 14, 2022)

tmenyc said:


> My Logan 820 is a 10"; it also found me with only the lantern holder. MIkey recommended the PM AXA QCTP and 3//8" tool holder set, and it's never failed me. On sale now for $179, too. I've filled in with 3/8" holders from a variety of sales, usually allindustrial, since.  And yes, since I didn't have a mill, or a working lathe until the t-nut was sized correctly, someone here made it for me.
> Tim


@tmenyc   PM meaning Precision Matthews?




Jim F said:


> Look into having gears printed on a 3D printer.
> I have a Transponding (127/100) gear printed on a 3D printer for my SB9, works fine and is quiet.


Will do.  I've got a printer but haven't been able to get it working properly.  I'll hold off on ordering gears for now, aside from maybe the one or two I need to do the threading tasks I'm focused on.


----------



## tmenyc (Jul 14, 2022)

Cavediver said:


> @tmenyc   PM meaning Precision Matthews?


Yes, exactly. 
Tim


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 17, 2022)

AXA tool holders are made for 3/8" tooling.  Which is why the 1/2" tooling sits high.  Besides which, 1/2" carbide tool holders usually cost more than you would expect for the actual difference.  And on a Logan 10", you will probably wear out or break the machine before you realize any benefit from the larger and more expensive BXA tool post that actually goes with the more expensive 1/2" tooling.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 21, 2022)

point of information, there are oversize AXA holders that will accept 5/8 tooling- i have 6 of the 5/8" holders


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 22, 2022)

Yes, I forgot to mention them.  I have a couple of them bought mainly so that I wouldn't have to modify a ball turner that I ended up with.


----------



## Shiseiji (Jul 23, 2022)

Jim F said:


> Look into having gears printed on a 3D printer.
> I have a Transponding (127/100) gear printed on a 3D printer for my SB9, works fine and is quiet.


Jim, don't know how I managed to  reply to you rather than the topic. Ops, sorry. 

There is an eBay vendor printdoctor  who makes very high quality nylon gears. Very happy with the ones I've purchased. Even with a QCGB some of the change gear set are needed for metric threads.


----------

